# [VBS] Dateien kopieren und prüfen



## PhoenixHawk (27. August 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich habe mich bis heute noch nie mit VB Script beschäftigt. Von daher brauche ich vielleicht auch erstmal etwas grundlegende Informationen.

Ich will - um mich erstmal einzuarbeiten - mal ein kleines 'Backup' - Script schreiben.

Ich möchte folgendes machen:
Ich gebe eine beliebige Anzahl von Verzeichnissen an (also kompletter Pfad bis hin zu dem Verzeichnis). Diese Verzeichnisse sollen dann komplett mit dem gesamten Inhalt in ein weiteres anzugebendes Verzeichnis kopiert werden.

Beispiel:

Quellen:
C:\Dokumente und EInstellungen\...\Eigene Bilder
D:\TestScripte\
D:\Wasauchimmer\Foo\Bar

Ziel:
E:\Backup

Hinterher soll dann herauskommen:
E:\Backup\EigeneBilder
E:\Backup\TestScripte
E:\Backup\Bar

Danach will ich, das die Zieldateien auch verifiziert werden. Entspricht also dem XCOPY - Parameter /V.

Für jedes Verzeichnis soll dann in eine Log-Datei geschrieben werden, ob der Kopiervorgang erfolgreich war (also die Prüfung war auch korrekt) oder eben nicht.

Das ganze dürfte imho nicht wirklich schwierig sein - in Delphi wär das kein Problem - Ich will das aber mit VB Script machen und habe da wie bereits erwähnt sowas von gar keiner Ahnung von, das ich noch nichtmal weiss, wie ich das am besten angehe.

Soll ich einfach xcopy aufrufen? Soll ich das anders angehen?

Wie wage ich mich da am besten ran? Wie ist da der geschickteste Ansatz für so eine einfache Script - Lösung?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir da mit allgemeinen Informationen und vielleicht sogar ein oder zwei Links weiterhelfen. Schonmal Danke und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. August 2004)

Die VBScript-Methode, um Dateien/Verzeichnisse zu Kopieren, heisst(wer hätte das gedacht) *copy()*

Vielleicht solltest du mit einer kleinen Lektüre der VBS-Dokumentation starten.


----------



## PhoenixHawk (28. August 2004)

Kann das auch den Inhalt der Datei überprüfen ob diese exakt kopiert wurde?

Wo finde ich die VBS-Dokumentation?

Und wäre es tatsächlich für diese Problemstellung der richtige Ansatz direkt zu kopieren oder sollte ich nicht doch lieber XCOPY über das Script aufrufen?

Deine Antwort hilft mir nicht viel weiter.


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. August 2004)

Was erwartest du denn....wenn du dich mit VBS beschäftigen willst, ist es wohl logisch, dass man sich erstmal 5min darüber informiert.

Wenn du ein Programm über VBS aufrufst, was das Archivieren erledigt, wüsst ich nicht, wo da der tiefere Sinn der Verwendung von VBS besteht....du rufst ja auch nicht Word mit VBS auf und nennst es dann "Textverarbeitung mit VBS realisiert".

Die VBS-Doku gibts bei http://msdn.microsoft.com


----------

